# Bare shaft hitting above fletched arrow



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

I am doing some tuning on my new bow. APA 34TF. Dual cam. 28.5" DL . set at 68.5lbs. Bare shafts are going into target strait at 5yds, 15yds and 25yds. They are hitting directly above fletched arrows about 1.25" to 1.5" at 25yds and less at shorter distances. What adjustment do I need to do.

I know there is a search function but for some reason It is not bringing anything up for me just says the words I am using to search are to common. LOL


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

If the bare shafts are really going in parallel to the fletched, you may just be seeing the effects of a faster flight of the bare shaft since it has less weight and less wind resistance and gets to the target faster . I would be very interested to see the results of your tuning and any chrono results as well


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

WYelkhunter said:


> I am doing some tuning on my new bow. APA 34TF. Dual cam. 28.5" DL . set at 68.5lbs. Bare shafts are going into target strait at 5yds, 15yds and 25yds. They are hitting directly above fletched arrows about 1.25" to 1.5" at 25yds and less at shorter distances. What adjustment do I need to do.
> 
> I know there is a search function but for some reason It is not bringing anything up for me just says the words I am using to search are to common. LOL


Photo would help. Adjust your cam sync. Nope, bareshafts do not fly faster and hit higher.










So, you pick ONE of the two cables, and you tweak the twists in ONE cable. Try adding a twist, and see if that improves things. If things get worse, go the other way and start removing twists.










20 yards.


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks, I checked cam timing this morning and the bottom cam was slightly slower than top cam. I adjusted it. Looks like the wind is going to blow too hard to check it out today and see what the adjustment did. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bare shaft high - lower arrow rest (or raise nock pt)
Bare shaft low - raise arrow rest (or lower nock pt).

advancing the bottom cam in effect raises the nock point so you may be there.


----------



## Govtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm following to learn but it can be done mine from last week









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

